# road bike rental in Silicon valley/sf



## kdwtzl (Aug 28, 2007)

coming into town for a birthday party/60 miler in the hills above woodside and portola valley. can't ship my bike from Dallas. anyone know a place to rent a decent road bike for a weekend? looking for Sept 14-16. btw, i'm 6'7", so i need at least a 61cm.

normal ride is an allez comp, 2005. old bike was a klein quantum/campy/duraace that some a&&#@%* stole from me.

thanks,

kd


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

try summit bicycles in burlingame or los gatos -- http://www.summitbicycles.com


----------

